# Latest Project, Schwinn with a Shimano Front Freewheel (FFS) Crank



## MarkKBike (Oct 21, 2017)

I had two Schwinn's road bikes in project condition. One was a female framed Schwinn with this interesting FFS Free wheel Crank Set and drive train, the other was a male Schwinn with a few more problems. I decided to combine the two non-working bikes into one.

I understand that most cyclists do not consider the *Shimano Front Freewheel* *FFS, Crank System* as a desirable component.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_freewheel . Sheldon Brown states on his website states _"That Shimano tried to fix a problem that did not exist"_. In short the FFS crank has a free wheel that allows the cranks chain rings to spin along with the rear wheel, as opposed to a free wheel in the rear cog). This means that the chain is always spinning along with the rear wheel, and it allows you to shift gears without peddling.

I added this crank and drive train to the male frame, and chopped the drop bars off into bull horns. I plan to add triathlon style break levers to the end of the bull horns.

It's just something a little different and even though many cyclists did not think this system was desirable when it came out in the 70's, it should be fun to play around with a different drive-train technology. I think the end result will be a cheap enjoyable 5 speed project that strays outside the norm. It should be a fun bike to ride around town.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 25, 2017)

I think the second bike I bought after getting back into bicycles was a 1978 Schwinn Suburban 5 speed with the FF system. It was my first derailleur bike and I liked it, it was easy to ride and shift gears. The only problem I had was when I pumped the new tires up to 90 psi. The tires held, but the rear rolled a little somehow going around a curve and the inner tube popped through the gap between the bead and the rim. It sounded like a rifle going off.


----------



## Wingslover (Mar 26, 2018)

That explosion happened to me last September: got a little careless with the pump before a ride with my wife on a 74 Varsity. When it blew she said "can't you just get a new bike and avoid all these problems?" My response: "No."


----------



## fattyre (Mar 27, 2018)

That seat!  Yikes!


----------



## MarkKBike (Mar 27, 2018)

I first posted this one last October, I still have not completed it. I will eventually do something fun with it. I was surprised to see the thread brought back up. Once things warm up again I will get in riding condition. It should be fun to play around with that FFS Free Wheel Crank.


----------

